# Extend Leopard's Quick Look



## Satcomer (Dec 19, 2007)

I found a web site that follows Leopard's Quick Look's plugins. It is called QuickLook Plugins and/or QLPlugins. They seems to follow Quick Look plugins from around the web (at least so far). So for Leopard users this might be worth a look.

The ones i like are are Better Zip Quick Look Genrator, Folder View and Flash video player (you must have the Perian QuickTime plugin too).


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 20, 2007)

great find! There's an illustrator plugin there, which I have been really wanting. the one listed on the site costs money though, so I found through the comments a link to a free version. 

I installed the plugin and it works fine, though the thumbnails for .ai files are considerably smaller than for other image formats, but at least I can see a preview rather than the generic .ai icon.


----------

